# Configure Vlan



## urosgruber (Jan 10, 2011)

Hi!

Maybe stupid question but I need to be clear on that. Do I need to add parent interface when creating vlan? I've created one but without parent interface and when I added nat on that device and required rdr in pf everything works as I expected. Do I miss any functionality for not specifying real interface while making vlan?

Thanks for clarification about that.


----------



## Savagedlight (Jan 11, 2011)

IIRC: If you don't assign a parent interface to the vlan, and it isn't part of a bridge, it won't be usable in any way other local loopback. And you have lo# for that.
You should always specify a parent interface.


----------

